
Apple Loses Bid to End App Antitrust Case in Supreme Court - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/supreme-court-allows-antitrust-suit-against-apple-to-proceed-11557757089
======
Isamu
This is about the 30% that Apple charges developers for app store sales. This
will be interesting to see if the courts will buy the argument that this is an
abuse of monopoly power.

Not sure if this will succeed but happy if it does I think.

------
linuxftw
Since this is public information, it's been covered by non-paywall sources as
well: [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/13/supreme-court-rules-
against-...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/13/supreme-court-rules-against-
apple-in-app-store-antitrust-case.html)

